# New TR450 [o]



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Just got this 98% completed (still missing a rotor) and thought I would share the love while we are all dreaming of summer. Can't wait to get this rig in some hectic terrain and see how we do.

Enjoy!

Official side shot:


Cooler angle:


Drivetrain detail with custom twenty6 pedals:


Lots O Ti and RaceFace:


Still need a front rotor:


The black and gold are really working for me:


XO ten speed on a Shimano Dura-Ace 11-23 handling the driving duties:


----------



## Transition Bikes (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks great Jordan! I am surprised how well the gold goes with the green.


----------



## rideut (Dec 10, 2008)

Are those just Transition stickers on 26 pedals?


----------



## Shamrock1079 (Jun 4, 2008)

sick build!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweet bike Jordan...looks like the old turner DHR's (but round tubing instead of square


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sweet bike Jordan...looks like the old turner DHR's (but round tubing instead of square


Thx Bob! Yeah, I have always been partial to those awesome low-slung lines and I think the tube shaping updates the bike and takes it to the next level. I could have picked up any frame I wanted but I think Transition has hit this one out of the park with geo, lines and finishing details. Can't wait to point it down.

JMH


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Dude!!! I just wet my pants.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

rideut said:


> Are those just Transition stickers on 26 pedals?


No, twenty6 laser-etched them for me.

JMH


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

Sick


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Wait till you ride it. All of us like the one we are testing and it has a 40 on it. With that DORADO! Be even better.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Hells yeah!! Build turned out great.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't regularly post on these forumz, but I will for this.

That bike is f00king sick!!!


----------



## JoeBMX (Apr 7, 2007)

Home run Transition. Gawt dayum


----------



## jase76 (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful looking bike. The spec is perfect as well. There is literally nothing I would change, well except maybe the seat.


----------



## Bortis Yelltzen (May 18, 2004)

Transition Bikes said:


> Looks great Jordan! I am surprised how well the gold goes with the green.


Surprised no ones said it yet:
"Greens fo da money and Golds fo da honey's"

Nice build. Can I has test runs on TR450?

B


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Bortis Yelltzen said:


> Surprised no ones said it yet:
> "Greens fo the money and Golds fo the honey's"
> 
> Nice build. Can I has test runs on TR450?
> ...


As long as you don't let anyone crush it with a Robotic Arm you are welcome to ride it into the ground. You would have to buy a spring.

JMH


----------



## Bortis Yelltzen (May 18, 2004)

JMH said:


> As long as you don't let anyone crush it with a Robotic Arm you are welcome to ride it into the ground. You would have to buy a spring.
> 
> JMH


Sweet, I might have a spring already. Is it a 3" stroke?

Also, I call dibs on this when you sell it next season.

B


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

FYBBQ! That thing turned out so dialed. Can't wait for the snow to melt so that we can get some hot laps in!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

!!
That is one sick looking rig, ride her hard mate!


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

dr00l..Those massive Formula pistons and the de-badged Dorado look sick. Awesome build! 
Ti spring to top it all off?


----------



## siyross (May 19, 2009)

That is one beautiful bike dude.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Im with RB and JoeBMX. Foocking SICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

That's right up there in the "sickest bike ever posted" category...


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

I love your bike, I love your build but unless if you are sponsored that Twenty 6 stickers has to go IMO


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

Remember Ryan Barrclothes green decals for this Dorado in Roam? Yeah, you should get those.


----------



## bionicman (Nov 6, 2009)

Very Sweet ! anxious to here your ride impressions


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

JMH is that ur Parish Creek race bike 4 Derby season? If you race it I'll run my DW DHR.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

SICK!

Can't wait to build mine up, just have some part swapping to do first. The patience will be worth it. (Or so I keep telling myself..)


----------



## bunnyhopbikes (Sep 2, 2009)

Schwing


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## charvey9 (May 13, 2010)

Sick build. Bonus points for the color coordination!


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## Zak (Jul 12, 2004)

*Fyb!*

Since they came in the same box I'll post mine up here too - I don't think we share a single common part besides the frame and chainguide.





Vivid is headed off to Push for the Team Issue tune, and the post will be swapped for a Syntace P6 when it gets here.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments, glad to help with the stoke. I should have a great opportunity to get it fairly well dialed later this month on various trails in Moab. Plenty of rocks down there.



[email protected] said:


> JMH is that ur Parish Creek race bike 4 Derby season? If you race it I'll run my DW DHR.


As long as I get to push it for at least 25-30 minutes through awkward, narrow trees then I will consider dragging it out.

@edray - Ti Spring? Yeah, for sure once I am confident about the suspension setup.

@tuumbaq - Tyler has always been really helpful to me and I am happy to return the love by talking about his product and rolling the bumper sticker. :thumbsup:

@ryan_daugherty - Thought long and hard about custom decals for the dorito, but was inpired with the look of stock Kawasaki Motos that don't have any of that. Usually I tend to go loud and euro with my bikes, but this time I went the other way to mix it up. It still ended up a little loud. heh.

Yeah, I like to look at bikes as much as I like to work on them and ride them.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

JMH did I meet you up at Whistler last season at the GBB? You had a WFO didn't you?

If you're coming back up keep an eye out for another green TR450.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

jasevr4 said:


> JMH did I meet you up at Whistler last season at the GBB? You had a WFO didn't you?
> 
> If you're coming back up keep an eye out for another green TR450.


Yeah, I was riding a white WFO with this fork on it! I will be back sometime this year but I can't say when. Will have to see how the summer develops. Good memory on ya!

Same rig at Jackson:


And a pic from the build day, missing chainguide. I am developing a pattern with these build photos... one important piece missing:


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Zak said:


> Since they came in the same box I'll post mine up here too - I don't think we share a single common part besides the frame and chainguide. Vivid is headed off to Push for the Team Issue tune, and the post will be swapped for a Syntace P6 when it gets here.


Custom white decals on the wheels look a lot better than the stock ones.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

JMH said:


> Yeah, I was riding a white WFO with this fork on it! I will be back sometime this year but I can't say when. Will have to see how the summer develops. Good memory on ya!
> 
> Same rig at Jackson:
> 
> And a pic from the build day, missing chainguide. I am developing a pattern with these build photos... one important piece missing:


Another perfect looking bike mate. :thumbsup:

If you spot me up here before I spot you give me a yell. If all goes to plan my green TR450 will be covered in blue bits by then.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

JMH said:


> As long as I get to push it for at least 25-30 minutes through awkward, narrow trees then I will consider dragging it out.


If that's the trail you're on, then you're lost. No pushing on Parish Creek, just ripping!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If that's the trail you're on, then you're lost. No pushing on Parish Creek, just ripping!


Oh, I meant I like to push on the downhill sections... do you ride all those?

Yeah, we could have a DH bike edition but if the DH bikes are fast on Parish there will be a mutiny from Derby riders who don't have em...

JMH


----------



## TejasMTB (Jun 20, 2006)

I must say that aside from the Knolly Podium and the Intense 951/M9, this bike is most definitely one of the top three best looking DH rigs on the market.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Full on! Dang that looks low, slack, and mean.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Any chance of a spec list at some stage? It seems light!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

JMH said:


> Oh, I meant I like to push on the downhill sections... do you ride all those?
> 
> Yeah, we could have a DH bike edition but if the DH bikes are fast on Parish there will be a mutiny from Derby riders who don't have em...
> 
> JMH


There's at least a 1 mile mild climb to the start of the DH sections. That's what we are adding to take the advantage out of the DH bikes. I thought I might run it just for fun. I don't think it will be fast enough to make up for the climb.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Absolutley stoked on that build, amazing.

2011 is going off its nut

TR450
DHR 
Jedi
Legeng
Podium
M9
................

Rediculous


----------



## MTSC (Oct 17, 2005)

Sick building!!


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Holy crap I just opened the thread and had another look. Did I tell you that rig is sweeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

usually im not a fan of tr450s but that is sick!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

*Update*

I got a rotor on there and had the chance to escape winter and ride the TR a bit in Moab.

Suspension was dang close to dialed just by using suggested numbers for the Dorado from Manitou and Fox numbers from talking with Sam at Transition. This RC4 shock is SO much nicer than my previous DHX experience. When I felt the suggested spring I was worried it was too soft but once I was riding it had great mid-support and no bottoming on the ledgy Moab trails. Can't wait to get it on a smoother jump trail this summer and make a few more tweaks to the low-speed compression (if I need to, it felt good at the dirt jumps down there).

Still loving the Green, Gold and Black, it inspired me to do a Video Review of the bike:


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Big fan of the review vid JMH. That has got us in the office through quite a few quiet afternoons haha.

Our of curiosity what spring are you running and what weight are you? I'm probably around 165lbs fully loaded - going to run a 400lb spring and see how it goes. Tempted to try a 350 but I suspect it'll be too soft.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

jasevr4 said:


> Big fan of the review vid JMH. That has got us in the office through quite a few quiet afternoons haha.
> 
> Our of curiosity what spring are you running and what weight are you? I'm probably around 165lbs fully loaded - going to run a 400lb spring and see how it goes. Tempted to try a 350 but I suspect it'll be too soft.


I am riding the 450 with very little preload and I weigh 180 with gear, so the 400 should be pretty close for you, no?

The vid is fun to watch over and over. Even my wife loves that one.

JMH


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Hmm well that sounds alright then.

I remember reading that Lars would sometimes run a 350 on his, and other times a 400. I'm sure the 400 would work. Maybe if I can find a Ti spring it'll be that much closer to 400 anyway. Gotta ride the thing before I know anyway!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

JMH said:


> Ten speed Shimano Dura-Ace 11-23


Yikes! That's a lot of shifting. The 1 tooth steps between gears (besides the lowest 2 gears which are 2 tooth steps) will require double shifting often. That's more to pay attention to and keep track of when most of your focus is on the trail. On the road I like close steps between gears but don't find it necessary off-road, especially DH. My DH cassette is 7spd 12-25 with 2 and 3 tooth steps. I can do most runs in 3 gears.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Better yet....try to track down a 375. I'm about the same weight kitted up and running an obtanium 350. I'd say the 350 is pretty damn close, but I would like to try a 375 just for *****s and giggles.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

ebxtreme said:


> Better yet....try to track down a 375. I'm about the same weight kitted up and running an obtanium 350. I'd say the 350 is pretty damn close, but I would like to try a 375 just for *****s and giggles.


I think a 375 would probably be perfect, didn't realise they existed short of getting something custom.


----------

